# Are Trek, Lemond, Klein the same company???



## jkantor (May 6, 2005)

I was told today that Trek owns Klien, Bontrager, and Lemond. This was news to me, that I could not find anything to support it. But I know that there are companies that have sister companies that are related, only because of the Parent Company...

If it is true, I never would have guessed it...or do I have a huge hook in my mouth.

peace,
jay


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

Don't know if Trek '*owns*' them or not, but they *do* have a distribution arrangement with the other 3 companies.


----------



## cdmc (Feb 3, 2004)

You don't have a big hook in your mouth. If you can't find information about this, you need to work on your internet search skills. BTW, you missed one, Gary Fisher is also owned by Trek.


----------



## jkantor (May 6, 2005)

My bad dude...sorry about my tarded research skills, that is why I came here. Thanks anyway


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... Trek owns 'em (and a couple other components makers that have been absorbed, renamed and or combined) kinda like GM owns Cadillac, Chevy and Buick...


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

*Owners?*

The big question is, "Who owns the owners of Trek et. al.?
Why we do, the consumers. (doesn't really feel like much, tho)


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

jkantor said:


> I was told today that Trek owns Klien, Bontrager, and Lemond. This was news to me, that I could not find anything to support it. But I know that there are companies that have sister companies that are related, only because of the Parent Company...
> 
> If it is true, I never would have guessed it...or do I have a huge hook in my mouth.
> 
> ...


Go to the plant in Waterloo, WI and you can watch them weld (or glue) Treks, Lemonds, GFs and Kleins. All on the same "lines" (not really "lines" like you would envision after seeing auto manufacturing). Very interesting and much more labor intensive than you would think. 

Most of the lower end frames are just bought from the far east.

TF


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

So, if Mercury is a fancy Ford, is Lemond a fancy Trek, or is the decal the only difference?


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

Bryan said:


> So, if Mercury is a fancy Ford, is Lemond a fancy Trek, or is the decal the only difference?


 difference seems to be the price of the decal. lemond is a cheaper decal it seems.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Masterful niche marketing.*

I agree - when looking at the company's lower end bikes, the difference does seem to be the decal and not much else. But when it comes to high-end stuff, Trek marketing has managed to keep each of its brand names in its own marketing niche. There's a lot of advertising hype associated with this niche-branding, but there are still enough facts and figures left to make the comparison between Trek, Lemond and Klein interesting.

In very general and oversimplified terms, the name "Trek" brings to mind carbon fiber, all-out racing equipment. The name "Lemond" is associated with classic, long-distance road riding bikes. The name "Klein" has always and continues to stand for beautifully finished, ultra-stiff, aluminum bikes with unique features. All this is changing a bit - "comfort" is now a hot part of the marketing scheme, and there's more and more crossover between the name brands. Still, if you want to be like Lance, you buy a Trek. If you had a beloved 1980's steel bike and want to continue that love affair, you go with Lemond. If you want a touch of exclusivity, and paint beautiful enough to lick, you cast covetous glances at Kleins.

Trek was founded by Richard Burke in 1976. Today, Trek is wholly owned and tightly controlled by the Burke family. No stocks, no outsiders.


----------

